# Spayed



## kepax21 (Jan 13, 2018)

I’ve read mixed reviews, at what age is it the safest to get my female gsd puppy spayed? she’s 4mo now.


----------



## Kibs (Oct 25, 2017)

Usually it is recommended to wait until the growth plates close, so aprox. 2 years.


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

Most would say to wait over a year at minimum


----------



## kepax21 (Jan 13, 2018)

You all let her go through a period cycle???




Armistice said:


> Most would say to wait over a year at minimum


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

kepax21 said:


> I’ve read mixed reviews, at what age is it the safest to get my female gsd puppy spayed? she’s 4mo now.


You're correct on the "mixed reviews"--been that way for many years. Currently the big debate is...."to spay/neuter...OR....not to spay/neuter"....just sayin'

Anyway moving on..... our first female (Sheba) was spayed at approx 2 and a half after a litter of puppies---our 3 since Sheba were fixed between the ages of 1 and 2 with no issues later in life that I was aware of.


----------



## Mareesey (Aug 25, 2016)

Some breeders even ask that you wait until 18 to 24 months of age to spay. You do have to deal with a heat cycle (maybe more than one) but if it is what is best for the dog, make them wear a diaper and call it a day.


----------



## kepax21 (Jan 13, 2018)

i’m new to all of this. at what age (around) do females go into heat? we are trying to spay before she goes into heat because we have carpet and white couches but have read pros and cons on when and when not to have them spayed and can’t get a clear cut answer as to when. she is about to turn 4 months.





Shanes' Dad said:


> kepax21 said:
> 
> 
> > I’ve read mixed reviews, at what age is it the safest to get my female gsd puppy spayed? she’s 4mo now.
> ...


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Wait until after her 1st heat.

Usually 10-12 months old is the first heat

Buy a diaper


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

kepax21 said:


> You all let her go through a period cycle???


Yep. You'll just have to deal with it. Sometimes twice depending on what you want to do



konathegsd said:


> Wait until after her 1st heat.
> 
> Usually 10-12 months old is the first heat
> 
> Buy a diaper


I've heard average is 8mo


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm old school. Definitely your call. Talk to your vet and get your girl spayed when it is right for you. My large GSD mix was a shelter puppy. She was spayed at 8 weeks. Yeah, that kinda sucks, but not under my control. What's done is done. She is currently 3.5 years old and doing well. No adverse issues from such an early spay, at this point.


----------



## Cup-of-Tea (Apr 11, 2017)

There are so many articles/studies/vet opinions on this - and lots of them contradict each other... 

If you decided that spaying is for you (dog personally does not need it), the recommendations that I got were: 6 months and prior to 1st heat (my vet), 10 months or later, post one heat (my vet surgeon and some breeders), 12 months or later (some studies), 2 years (some breeders). Depending on who you talk to - you will get a different opinion.

I'm sure being in heat affects each dog differently. My girl went into heat at 6 months and was aggressive (towards family) and very easily irritable during 3 weeks of heat and for 2 weeks after. Diapers were not an option, as she would rip them to shreds (I can deal with that, but...) and EAT them (...no thank you). I still think letting her go through the heat was the right thing to do, but I just spayed her at 10 months prior to the 2nd heat.

No-one will recommend you to spay your pup before 6 months. After that - it's up to you on how long you are willing to hold out. The concern is that spay at young age highers the chances of orthopedic disease, although I think genetics will still be the most important determining factor.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

There are a couple of real studies out there that show a correlation with many health issues and early spay.

If you are responsible and can keep her from breeding, wait as long as you can.

I will never do another early spay. 

German Shepherd, 4 months, spayed. Torn cruciate, hip dysplasia, died of hemangiosarcoma at 10. She hit all the big health risks and I lost her with very little warning early.

Boxers (who rarely live past 10): 1 spayed after first heat. The other at 3. First one lived to be almost 15. Second one will be 12 in May.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

I will never spay a young dog again. We had a wonderful female that was spayed at 4 months by the vet's recommendation. She ended up with the worst hips our vet had ever seen, then died of hemangiosarcoma at the ripe old age of 3. 

I would advise you to wait as long as possible to spay your female. In my opinion and experience, it would be much better for her health and well being.


----------



## camperbc (Sep 19, 2017)

Our vet (and our other vets over the years) recommends 6 months for females. I have done this with every one I've had, (two Poodles, a German Shepherd, a Maltese, Scottish Terrier, Shih Tzu) and they all lived a very healthy, long life, with no issues. (aside from Chrissy's skin condition... definitely not related to her 6 month spay) Sheba will be getting done at almost 7 months. 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Craig Caughlin (Oct 17, 2007)

Think carefully about what age to spay your dog, as well as a "traditional" spay -vs the "Ovary-sparing spay" (http://bit.ly/2EzoRab) and what veterinarians near you (Veterinarian list - Parsemus Foundation) that can perform the procedure.



Craig


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

kepax21 said:


> You all let her go through a period cycle???





kepax21 said:


> i’m new to all of this. at what age (around) do females go into heat? we are trying to spay before she goes into heat because we have carpet and white couches but have read pros and cons on when and when not to have them spayed and can’t get a clear cut answer as to when. she is about to turn 4 months.


Your girl could have her first heat anywhere between 6 and 14 months. 

I am confused why you would ask for advice when your intention all along was to spay her right away. You have carpets, white furniture and a GSD. Best get over it now, because like it or not these dogs, any dogs, are messy. Mud, drool, food bits, dust, hair and slimy chew toy gobbers. I have a 7 year old intact female who goes in heat 3 times a year. I have a mop and old sheets and towels. No one but me ever really notices that she is in heat, now that my male is gone. 
But it sounds like you should make the appointment sooner then later because once she is in heat she cannot be out of your sight and must be kept on leash outside. Unless you want puppies, which I guarantee will do your carpets and white couch no good.


----------



## Misha111 (Oct 31, 2016)

Sabis mom said:


> Your girl could have her first heat anywhere between 6 and 14 months.
> 
> I am confused why you would ask for advice when your intention all along was to spay her right away. You have carpets, white furniture and a GSD. Best get over it now, because like it or not these dogs, any dogs, are messy. Mud, drool, food bits, dust, hair and slimy chew toy gobbers.


I have always had my girls spayed after their first heat. Some bitches are messier than others, some whine about it more than others. But it is only for a few weeks. Everything Sabis mom said above lasts a life time!


----------



## 26wolves (Jul 29, 2015)

I waited until my girl was 2 and a half before getting her spayed. She went through 2 heats if I remember correctly with her first being close to a year. If you can hold out, I would. It’s what I was always suggested. The heats weren’t terrible like I think you’re envisioning them to be. We put a diaper on her in the house and watched her closely outside and kept her home for the time she was in heat.


----------

